# [GTFIH] Blacks need to hear this.



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

So in my time here i seen pretty self hating black people which is fucking crazy @Blackgymmax I mean you nigga.

Now I won't talk about face in this thread at all check my boy @tyronelite He made really good threads if your interested about face I recommend them, Now you guys might ask what this nigga wanna talk about then, well i want to talk about.

_*Why black men are faster and more muscular*_​

I'll try explaining the bbc genetics best I can, this will be chopped up into chapters so you can read which part you like.

1-What does black mean

2- Slow vs fast twitch muscles

3- What are sports blacks are good at?.

4- What sports are blacks bad at.


-------------------------------------------------------------------1-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

First point of all not everyone from Africa is "Black" shocker right?.

People that i consider black are west African descendants Mainly from this area






So this thread gonna be talking about descendants from this area.

and no they have insane genetics you better not talk about fucking slavery selective breeding myth.

------------------------------------------------------------------------2---------------------------------------------------------------------------

What are slow and what are fast twitch muscles?






This picture sums it up pretty well, you can tell what they are good at and bad at if you have a keen eye.

----------------------------------------------------------------3-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What are sports blacks are good at? and should try to fit in there for maximum pussy

1- Sprinting
the top 10 men and woman in the world are BLACK






2- NBA

I don't need to explain this.

3-NFL

4- Body building

Inb4 Arnold cope.

This is Mr olympia titles you can tell






Blacks dominate here as well.

----------------------------------------------------------------4-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What sports blacks are dogshit at?

1- Hockey
2- Swimming
3- Powerlifting
4-Strongman events
5- Weight lifting

Don't ever try those as a "Black" man.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That was my thread i hope you guys enjoy it, if I get tons of support I'll explain WHY black people are good at it from a genetic standpoint and no it's not virtue signaling or Jews lol.

thanks for reading my shitty formatting.​


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

This was my attempt to try and fucking post something positive I only seen @tyronelite really try.

the rest are just self hating as fuck.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Feb 19, 2021)

A thread about blacks which doesn't revolve around dick size and interracial sex? Impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

Tag all "Black" cels.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 19, 2021)

couldve been summed up in one line but the format is pretty


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

I can another part if anyone wants about Hispanics and what they are good at in general.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Feb 19, 2021)

Spiral said:


> NBA


Wow some niggers are really good at jumping and throwing a ball at a hoop. Very impressive!


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Wow some niggers are really good at jumping and throwing a ball at a hoop. Very impressive!


   that was good but we'll see when i make the white people guide.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Feb 19, 2021)

Jfl just be a professional athlete theory
seems very achievable


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Jfl just be a professional athlete theory
> seems very achievable


Not professional athlete, become decent at any of these sports to become known as "THAT" guy

No point in trying to compete in sports your not maximized for.

Think video games every race has certain stats that they are good and suck at.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Feb 19, 2021)

Spiral said:


> Not professional athlete, become decent at any of these sports to become known as "THAT" guy
> 
> No point in trying to compete in sports your not maximized for.
> 
> Think video games every race has certain stats that they are good and suck at.


why are blacks not good at hockey ?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Feb 19, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Wow some niggers are really good at jumping and throwing a ball at a hoop. Very impressive!


Basically sums it up


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Feb 19, 2021)

What? So you only consider as black a small fraction of Africa? All of subsaharan africa is black bro


----------



## MrGlutton (Feb 19, 2021)

"First point of all not everyone from Africa is "Black" shocker right?.

People that i consider black are west African descendants Mainly from this area"​
stopped here


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Feb 19, 2021)

Tyrion said:


> What? So you only consider as black a small fraction of Africa? All of subsaharan africa is black bro


Tbf this thread is about black americans (who happen to have a decent amount of European admixture btw). You're not going to play american football outside of the US.


----------



## pineapple (Feb 19, 2021)

RENT FREE NIGGA.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

Tyrion said:


> What? So you only consider as black a small fraction of Africa? All of subsaharan africa is black bro


well the ones this thread is accurate to are west africans the genetic diversity in africa is insane you have 7 foot moggers and 4 foots in the same continents.

The genetic diversity in Africa alone rivals the entire world.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 19, 2021)

Stop tagging me in this shit. Im white with reverse vitiligo


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 19, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Stop tagging me in this shit. Im white with reverse vitiligo


Fucking uncle coon


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 19, 2021)

Spiral said:


> Fucking uncle coon


Cute avi. Mogs any black woman


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> I can another part if anyone wants about Hispanics and what they are good at in general.


Do one on Turks


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 20, 2021)

there is only one African King at position14. The rest are niggas who want to forget their roots


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Feb 20, 2021)

I remember reading about how blacks are advantaged in many sports but they are particularly disadvantaged in swimming because of their high density compared to whites and their thin body structure, and about how the joint placement and limb length allows powerlifters from north europe to outperform blacks who have more muscle mass and strength. Very interesting how with just a little examination all sports essentially are revealed to be a contest about morphological genetics and not much else


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 20, 2021)

haha gay


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> What sports blacks are dogshit at?
> 3- Powerlifting


This is bullshit. There are PLENTY of Black powerlifting world record holders.

Look at Jamal Browner, Kevin Oak, Julius Maddox, Larry Wheels, Ray Williams, etc, and so on.

Everything else in this thread seems at least somewhat accurate though.


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

Only reason blacks don't dominate powerlifting as much is because it's not mainstream enough. The cream of the crop all go into football, baseball, basketball, athletics etc. Also all of @Colvin76 's examples.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 20, 2021)

The best swimmers in the world are white but I can not even keep myself above water


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

blacks don't dominate body building ,


----------



## nastynas (Feb 20, 2021)

thread is somewhat legit but i think there are also a lot better sports i think that can be used for predicting overall athletic ability and power output regardless of race.

for power output olympic lifting is a really good predictor, someone who is good at olympic lifts is automatically a good jumper and sprinter, no brainer, you can also add shotputting and javelin throwing here.

as for overall athletic ability, somewhat less known but pole vaulting i think is best overall athletic ability predictor, pretty much every single athletic quality is required for pole vaulting, also takes hella balls, im betting a world class pole vaulter could do any other sport and be succesful, you can also put gymnastics or wrestling here, gymnastics is a no brainer but wrestlers are so underrated, those guys are overall really insane athletes.

good thread again, just my two cents.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> blacks don't dominate body building ,


Of the last 7 mr. Olympias from 2000, 5 of them have been black.
3/5 of the men's physique winners are black.
1/3 of classic physique winners is black
1/3 of mens 212 physique is black

for both mr and ms olympia the most held titles are both held by blacks
since 2000 all but two ms Olympias have been black. 

All while being 13% of the population in America.

Seems like domination to me


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 20, 2021)

africancel said:


> All while being 13% of the population in America.


you know what 13% also mogs in 😈 😈


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

africancel said:


> Of the last 7 mr. Olympias from 2000, 5 of them have been black.
> 3/5 of the men's physique winners are black.
> 1/3 of classic physique winners is black
> 1/3 of mens 212 physique is black
> ...


look at he second places , domination means having all the top spots being black , like running for example blacks dominate that


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

africancel said:


> Of the last 7 mr. Olympias from 2000, 5 of them have been black.
> 3/5 of the men's physique winners are black.
> 1/3 of classic physique winners is black
> 1/3 of mens 212 physique is black
> ...


and alot of black athlete dont come from america , delete your last statement , its very retarded


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

Lmao just checked, black bodybuilders have won 29 out of the 56 Mr Olympia titles since 1965.

Therefore, despite being 13% of the population, blacks have won 52% of all Mr Olympia titles 

Also @RecessedCel5 , 79% of every olympia winner has been from america so it's a very american dominated sport which strengthens the point even more (since 57% of all american olympia winners have been black).

Obviously the domination isn't as significant as 100m sprint.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> Lmao just checked, black bodybuilders have won 29 out of the 56 Mr Olympia titles since 1965.
> 
> Therefore, despite being 13% of the population, blacks have won 52% of all Mr Olympia titles
> 
> ...


source on the first claim please


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 20, 2021)

the whole sports thing is retarded as fuck

they are bad at hockey because it's expensive as fuck to play and no black person can afford it, and happens the opposite in basketball


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> the whole sports thing is retarded as fuck
> 
> they are bad at hockey because it's expensive as fuck to play and no black person can afford it, and happens the opposite in basketball


football is cheap


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> football is cheap


by football you mean european football?


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> by football you mean european football?


i mean real football not that gay american shit


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

why do black dominate american football and not rugby , even tho they are basically the same


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> source on the first claim please


just count them retard
Brandon Curry x1
Shawn Rhoden x1
Phil Heath x7
Dexter Jackson x1
Ronnie Coleman x8
Lee Haney x8
Sergio Oliva x3

Edit: just double checked, apparently chris dickerson is also black. literally never realised. proves point further

Chris Dickerson x1


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> just count them retard
> Brandon Curry x1
> Shawn Rhoden x1
> Phil Heath x7
> ...


sergio oliva is cuban not black


----------



## tincelw (Feb 20, 2021)

why do people still care about race?
looks is the only thing that matters. All racial discrimination is looks based discrimination of stereotypical phenotype differences.


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> sergio oliva is cuban not black


how can someone be so low IQ. Black people live in Cuba as well.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

tincelw said:


> why do people still care about race?
> looks is the only thing that matters. All racial discrimination is looks based discrimination of stereotypical phenotype differences.


Not everyone is gigachad having a sports halo is a status multiplier that'll increase your mating success

You need every halo you can get might as well maximize your sports halo based on your race.


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> sergio oliva is cuban not black


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> View attachment 998214




He lives in cuba....

Checkmate got you.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> He lives in cuba....
> 
> Checkmate got you.


he was born in cuba


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> he was born in cuba


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


>


just because someone has black skin doesn't mean he has black ethnicity . i gave you evidence that suggests he is not black ethnically , the burden is on you to disprove it


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> he was born in cuba


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> just because someone has black skin doesn't mean he has black ethnicity . i gave you evidence that suggests he is not black ethnically , the burden is on you to disprove it


hmmm, I wonder where his ancestors come from... 
I wonder what race that'd make him...


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> hmmm, I wonder where his ancestors come from...
> I wonder what race that'd make him...


Must be cuban.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> I can another part if anyone wants about Hispanics and what they are good at in general.


do one


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 20, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> I remember reading about how blacks are advantaged in many sports but they are particularly disadvantaged in swimming because of their high density compared to whites and their thin body structure, and about how the joint placement and limb length allows powerlifters from north europe to outperform blacks who have more muscle mass and strength. Very interesting how with just a little examination all sports essentially are revealed to be a contest about morphological genetics and not much else


Wait North Europeans have short limbs? I thought that was mongoloids


----------



## fras (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> well the ones this thread is accurate to are west africans the genetic diversity in africa is insane you have 7 foot moggers and 4 foots in the same continents.
> 
> The genetic diversity in Africa alone rivals the entire world.



Finally someone on here with a brain. It baffles me how many SFcels or just ignorant copers believe that Capoids or Afro-Arabs are black or that Africa has no diversity.


----------



## TeraCope54 (Feb 20, 2021)

None of those pregnant black bb-ers look as good as arnie, despite winning more mr Os than him


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> hmmm, I wonder where his ancestors come from...
> I wonder what race that'd make him...


do you have any proof that his ancestors were black ????


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> None of those pregnant black bb-ers look as good as arnie, despite winning more mr Os than him
> View attachment 998267
> View attachment 998269


different eras (also, just show worst examples of black bodybuilders theory).


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> do you have any proof that his ancestors were black ????


good troll tbh


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> good troll tbh


"hE lOks Blawck so he mast be"


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> "hE lOks Blawck so he mast be"


what do you think his genetic ancestory is then i'm extremely curious. cuban isn't a race you giga low iq subhuman


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> what do you think his genetic ancestory is then i'm extremely curious. cuban isn't a race you giga low iq subhuman


who said cuban is a race


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> who said cuban is a race


me nigga obviously it's not a race. next thing you're telling me that Jamaicans aren't black lmao


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Zradrad said:


> me nigga obviously it's not a race. next thing you're telling me that Jamaicans aren't black lmao


destiny the poltical youtuber is half cuban , and he is whiter than me , so not necessarily


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> destiny the poltical youtuber is half cuban , and he is whiter than me , so not necessarily


you're proving my point. Cubans can be white or black obviously like any other country in the Americas.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Feb 20, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Wait North Europeans have short limbs? I thought that was mongoloids


The ratio of their upper limbs to their forelimbs is different, they have shorter forelimbs than people from west africa, while the east asians usually have shorter forelimbs than the people from europe. Something about this allows certain types of lifting to be done with less strength.


----------



## DicedFeta (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> So in my time here i seen pretty self hating black people which is fucking crazy @Blackgymmax I mean you nigga.
> 
> Now I won't talk about face in this thread at all check my boy @tyronelite He made really good threads if your interested about face I recommend them, Now you guys might ask what this nigga wanna talk about then, well i want to talk about.
> 
> _*Why black men are faster and more muscular*_​​​I'll try explaining the bbc genetics best I can, this will be chopped up into chapters so you can read which part you like.​​1-What does black mean​​2- Slow vs fast twitch muscles​​3- What are sports blacks are good at?.​​4- What sports are blacks bad at.​​​-------------------------------------------------------------------1-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​​First point of all not everyone from Africa is "Black" shocker right?.​​People that i consider black are west African descendants Mainly from this area​​View attachment 997057​So this thread gonna be talking about descendants from this area.​​and no they have insane genetics you better not talk about fucking slavery selective breeding myth.​​------------------------------------------------------------------------2---------------------------------------------------------------------------​​What are slow and what are fast twitch muscles?​​View attachment 997062​​This picture sums it up pretty well, you can tell what they are good at and bad at if you have a keen eye.​​----------------------------------------------------------------3-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​​What are sports blacks are good at? and should try to fit in there for maximum pussy​​1- Sprinting​the top 10 men and woman in the world are BLACK​​View attachment 997067​​2- NBA​​I don't need to explain this.​​3-NFL​​4- Body building​​Inb4 Arnold cope.​​This is Mr olympia titles you can tell​​View attachment 997071​​Blacks dominate here as well.​​----------------------------------------------------------------4-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​​What sports blacks are dogshit at?​​1- Hockey​2- Swimming​3- Powerlifting​4-Strongman events​5- Weight lifting​​Don't ever try those as a "Black" man.​​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​​That was my thread i hope you guys enjoy it, if I get tons of support I'll explain WHY black people are good at it from a genetic standpoint and no it's not virtue signaling or Jews lol.​​thanks for reading my shitty formatting.​​


Plenty of insane black powerlifters, eg Ray Williams, Russel Orhi


----------



## MadVisionary (Feb 20, 2021)

Good post
Forgot about boxing and martial arts


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Feb 20, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> None of those pregnant black bb-ers look as good as arnie, despite winning more mr Os than him
> View attachment 998267
> View attachment 998269


This nigga is such an insecure abused dog all he does is make threads and posts barking for blacks lmao.

Lee Haney and many others had much better physique than Arnold. Anorld us just more famous since he was an actor.

Inb4 cherry picked pictures


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

africancel said:


> This nigga is so insecure abused dog all he does is make threads and posts barking for blacks lmao.
> 
> Lee Haney, Dexter Jackson and many others had much better physique than Arnold. Anorld us just more famous since he was an actor.
> 
> Inb4 cherry picked pictures


THE JEWS PICKED THE BLACKS MAN ARNIE IS SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## spark (Feb 20, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Wait North Europeans have short limbs? I thought that was mongoloids


blacks - long
europeans - medium
asiatics - short


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Feb 20, 2021)

Supreme race


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Feb 20, 2021)

niceguy said:


> Supreme race
> View attachment 999159





niceguy said:


> Supreme race
> View attachment 999159


Truly supreme


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Feb 20, 2021)

Spiral said:


> Truly supreme
> 
> View attachment 999164


BBC only


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Feb 20, 2021)

why blacks bad at hockey?


----------



## Subhuman trash (Feb 21, 2021)

Colvin76 said:


> This is bullshit. There are PLENTY of Black powerlifting world record holders.
> 
> Look at Jamal Browner, Kevin Oak, Julius Maddox, Larry Wheels, Ray Williams, etc, and so on.
> 
> Everything else in this thread seems at least somewhat accurate though.


Are you larping about height?


----------



## cmena99 (Feb 21, 2021)

Spiral said:


> I can another part if anyone wants about Hispanics and what they are good at in general.


100% and tag me in it plz


----------



## Selinity (Mar 7, 2021)

@Spiral so then sub-saharans aren't black???


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 7, 2021)

Selinity said:


> @Spiral so then sub-saharans aren't black???


They don't have the benefits listed in this thread, the ones talked about here is west africans nigera,ghana.


----------



## Selinity (Mar 7, 2021)

Spiral said:


> They don't have the benefits listed in this thread, the ones talked about here is west africans nigera,ghana.


Rally? Do other blacks have other benefits then, or is it over if ur not west African as a black?

I didn't know Africans were so diverse


----------



## pizza (Mar 7, 2021)

good for mixeds like me


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 7, 2021)

The average black athlete isn't any more athletic than the average white athlete. This only applies to the 1% of the 1%.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 7, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Rally? Do other blacks have other benefits then, or is it over if ur not west African as a black?
> 
> I didn't know Africans were so diverse


Yes, for example east africans are good at long distance running, and can run for a very long time.

west african are strong and in sports like running (short-100m) nba and the stuff mentioned in the thread.


----------



## Selinity (Mar 8, 2021)

Spiral said:


> Yes, for example east africans are good at long distance running, and can run for a very long time.
> 
> west african are strong and in sports like running (short-100m) nba and the stuff mentioned in the thread.


you should make a thread about blacks from different regions, would be interesting to read.


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 8, 2021)

so im white but im im black?


----------

